# Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???



## minimuelli (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Laufzeit meiner "Luftpumpe":

Sollte ich meine Luftpumpe zwecks Umwälzung der Helix im Filter non-Stop laufen lassen, oder kann ich diese mit einer Zeitschaltuhr temporär ausschalten?

Eine Frage habe ich da noch:
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "Helix" und "Kaldenes"?
Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich habe?


Danke + Gruß

Lars


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

Hallo Lars,
es hängt davon ab, was du vorhast.
Es reicht das __ Hel-X 1-2 mal die Stunde zu bewegen, damit sich die Partikel ablösen.
Soll zusätzlich Sauerstoff eingebracht werden, sollte man die Lüftung ständig laufen lassen.

Kaldenes sieht von der Form her etwas anders aus, die Effektivität sollte ähnlich sein.


----------



## mcreal (29. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Lars,

ich habe meine __ Hel-X Tonne in der IH auch über eine Zeitschaltuhr belüftet.
Tagsüber im 30 Minuten Ryhtmus und nachts im 60 Minuten Ryhtmus.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## minimuelli (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

Hallo Jörg,
Hallo Mike,

.... und natürlich alle anderen

mein Ziel ist es, dass das Teichwasser "gesund" und gerne auch sehr klar ist..... wobei das doch schon ein wiederspruch ist....oder!?
Aber man will ja ganz gerne auch die "Mitbewohner" im Wasser sehen.

Ich dachte das Helix muss permanent im Filter bewegt und belüftet werden, sonst funktionieren die Bakterien nicht?

Seit Ihr der Meinung das es reicht wenn tagsüber alle 30 Minuten reichen und nachts alle 60 Minuten?
Mir geht es hierbei auch um die Stromkosten, aber in erster Linie um das geblubber. Wir haben unser Schlafzimmer neben dem Teich und das stört meine Frau 

Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

...mein "bewegtes" Helix bewegt sich non-stop und ich habe klares Wasser und die Fische ausreichend Sauerstoff...


----------



## minimuelli (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

Hallo Zacky,

gibt es da eigentlich einen Sauerstofftester bzgl. der Menge im Wasser?
evtl. sowas wie einen Teststreifen? Wobei der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich doch nicht automatisch überall gleich sein wird? Da müsste man doch in verschiedenen Tiefen messen!?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Teichlandschaft (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...mein "bewegtes" Helix bewegt sich non-stop und ich habe klares Wasser und die Fische ausreichend Sauerstoff...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen 

Bei mir läuft es im Moment 24/7 da der Filter auch so im Betrieb ist. Filter läuft durch Umbauphase jetzt erst eine Woche und die Sichtweite im Wasser hat sich von ca 20cm auf 1,5m gesteigert. Ich denke also, das ich bis zum nächstem WE wieder glasklares Wasser mit einer Sichtweite von 2,0 Meter habe.

mfg

Heiko


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

Für die Messung vom Sauerstoff gibt es Geräte, die aber auch ein ordentliches Geld kosten. Teststreifen für die Messung vom Sauerstoff kenne ich jetzt nicht...habe immer nur diese elektronischen Messgeräte gesehen.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

Das günstigste "Messgerät" für o2 ist der Koi oder jeder andere Fisch selbst. 

Wenn er normal ruhig atmet und nich an der Oberfläche nach Luft schnappt, sich nicht ständig am Wasserlauf oder Pumpenrücklauf  befindet oder ständig springt um Luft zu bekommen stimmt der o2-Anteil. 

Und beim Helx ist es noch einfacher 

 viel hilft viel 

d.h. In der ganzen Tonne Sauerstoffsteine oder Platten oder was sich immer du für Ausströmer nutzen willst verteilen und mit einer ordentlichen Pumpe Luft einblasen. Ob es immer ein Kompressor sein muss bezweifle ich. Es gibt auch gute Luftpumpen die viel Luft mit wenig Watt pumpen. Und du mußt ja keine großen Druck ausgleichen, sodas ein Kompressor eher unrationell ist.


MfG

Heiko


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

Das "Messgerät" Koi funktioniert nur bedingt. 
Am frühen Morgen vor Sonnenaufgang,  ist der Sauerstoffgehalt am niedrigsten. Wer beobachtet dann schon. 

Es gibt recht günstige Tröpchentests für O². Die Messung aber dann in den frühen Morgenstunden machen.
Tagsüber im Sommer (Unterwasserpflanzen) kann die Konzentration schon mal über 100% liegen. 
Ein starkes Belüften wäre dann kontraproduktiv. Ich belüfte daher im Sommer Nachts extra im Teich.


----------



## minimuelli (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

Hallo noch Mal,

im Moment sind die Meinungen zum Thema "Pumpe amschalten..." bei ca. 50:50.

Hat noch jemand die Eine oder andere Meinung?


Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## Olli.P (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filtermaterial belüften (Helix / Kaldnes) wie lange???*

Hi,

ganz klar laufen lassen! 

Jedes Hobby kostet Geld................. 


Wer nicht bereit ist, alles ihm mögliche für seine Teichbewohner zu tun damit es ihnen gut geht, dazu gehört eben auch der Stromverbrauch der Technik sollte *meiner* Meinung nach:

*Seinen Teich wieder zu schütten!! * Und sich ein günstigeres Hobby suchen!!


----------

